# YouTube Channel: The Techlology Guy - Tesla Videos



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey Everyone, this is my show where I’m focusing mostly on Tesla but will mix some other Tech in eventually as well! I’m just starting out but so far I have 4 episodes. I’m going to post each here in a separate post so I can link back to them individually should they become relevant and helpful elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

*EPISODE 1 - MODEL 3 OVERVIEW*
In this episode of The Techlology Guy, we review the various options for the Model 3 and address concerns like Range Anxiety. We also talk safety, tesla technology, and much more.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

*EPISODE 2 - TOP 5 AND BOTTOM 5 THINGS ABOUT MODEL 3*
In this episode of The Techlology Guy, we review our top 5 favorite things and 5 least favorite things about the Tesla Model 3, providing some great tips along the way!


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

*EPISODE 3 - TESLA'S IPHONE APP VS. STATS FOR TESLA IPHONE APP*
In this episode of The Techlology Guy, we compare and walk through Tesla's iPhone App and a Third party app called Stats for Tesla. We'll shows the features of both and ultimately decide which of the two we think is the everyday daily app owners should use!


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

*EPISODE 4 - WHAT'S NEW IN TESLA SOFTWARE VERSION 2019.16.2*
In this episode of The Techlology Guy, we'll take you through what's new in Tesla's recently released and distributed software version 2019.16.2. We'll talk through the good and the bad and give you our impressions.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

GateFather said:


> *EPISODE 3 - TESLA'S IPHONE APP VS. STATS FOR TESLA IPHONE APP*
> In this episode of The Techlology Guy, we compare and walk through Tesla's iPhone App and a Third party app called Stats for Tesla. We'll shows the features of both and ultimately decide which of the two we think is the everyday daily app owners should use!


Thanks for making this video. It's excellent!


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Stats App said:


> Thanks for making this video. It's excellent!


Hey can you tell me how the Est. Range is figured out in the Stats app or is this taken directly from the car's 30mile est. range at the current time? I'm currently showing 212 miles Est. Range with a 280 miles Rated Range (90% charge).


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

GateFather said:


> Hey can you tell me how the Est. Range is figured out in the Stats app or is this taken directly from the car's 30mile est. range at the current time? I'm currently showing 212 miles Est. Range with a 280 miles Rated Range (90% charge).


Estimated range is computed by Tesla. While they don't make the details of their algorithm public, it's clear that they use driving behavior and temperature into account (among other things).


----------

